# research help needed- rehoming



## illona haus (Mar 1, 2005)

Hi all,

I have joined this forum only briefly for the purpose of researching an aspect of my most recent novel. I write psychological thrillers, and the finale in my book involves homing pigeons.

Here is my scenario:
An individual in my book has kept homing pigeons for some years, however, he recently moved to a new house and relocated his loft. Approx. 4 months ago, he decided to get out of pigeons and sold off his birds (as breeding stock, I'd imagine?). Detectives in my book rely on a couple of these sold birds to direct them to the house of this individual (after his death).

So here are my questions.... 
How long (minimum) would the birds have had to be at the new location/the new house in order for them to rehome to that house? or would we need to rely on birds that had been born and raised there? and if so, what is the timeframe on that?

And, if these sold birds are to lead detectives to this individual's house, what is the maximum time they could have been sold and have them still home to the individual's house?

Thanks in advance for whatever help you can offer.

I will try to check back on the forum, but would prefer to receive emails privately at [email protected].

Thanks again!
illona


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi illona,

Welcome to Pigeons.com. The book sounds great. We have many members who should be able to help you with your questions and I am sure you will receive some answers shortly. I do not actually "keep" pigeons, so sorry I cannot be of more help.

When your book is published, please make sure to come back and give us the title, etc. I know I would be interested in reading it and I am sure other members would as well.

Good luck,
Linda


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Hello Illona,

Even if for only a brief period, thank you for visiting our site. I will try to put together for you some general information concerning the homing pigeon, also known as the "Racing Pigeon". There are exceptions to the rule, but I will attempt to share with you some "General" guidelines concerning this exceptional bird.

It is generally accepted that once a homing/racing pigeon has "imprinted" on his home, that he or she, will always attempt to return to "home". This imprinting occurs sometime after weaning, which is 28 to 35 days, and several months of age. 

After the bird reaches sexually maturity at around six months of age, it becomes very difficult to resettle a bird to a new home, with any degree of certainty. After a bird reaches a year old, it is referred to as an "old bird" and in most cases must become a life long prisoner at a new loft location.

I have heard of cases where a bird, obtained a mate at a new loft, and was "resettled", to this loft. However, when he was placed in a race a couple of years later, he returned to the "Old" loft. I have also heard stories where a bird was held as a prisoner for ten years, and one day escaped, you guessed it, he returned to his old loft after 10 years of being in captivity !!

In your story, a guy could relocate his birds to a new loft. He could have taken with him some birds that were a few months old. After a few months of flying around this new house, he sells them. Several months later, they are released from wherever they are, and fly back "Home" to the deceased owner. 

Just a small tidbit of information, that could be useful, homing pigeons have found their way home from as far away as 3000 miles. Although a typical long distance race today is "Only" 600 miles. For a bird less then a year old, anything under 350 miles is very possible.

Hope this helps.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Warren thouched on most of the bases covering homers. You might think that the detectives put a chip on the birds to track them to the old home. As they would be hard to follow. Good luck with the book.


----------



## illona haus (Mar 1, 2005)

Thank you so much, especially to Warren.

This is exactly what I needed. I can easily go with the younger birds being the ones that are homed to the new location.

Another question, more out of curiosity.... If this guy has a couple dozen birds (or more) and moves, what does he do with the older birds that can't be rehomed to the new location? Are they simply kept as breeders? sold as breeders?

And I have one more question that has nothing to do with homing....and I'm sure I could research and find the answer, but it can probably be answered quickly by one of you... Feed: can there be special mixes of feed that are more suited and preferred for racing birds? that are made up and sold specifically to racers, perhaps, by someone who races as well (not just a feed store) but by someone who does nothing but sell pigeon supplies?

And Linda, this particular book is slotted for May 2006. The pigeons aren't by any means the main feature, however they do save the day at the end of the book by locating the house where a victim has been held captive.

thanks again,
illona


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Hello again Illona,

For my "help" why not name one of your characters "Warren"  

If a fancier was to relocate his loft, he may very well conduct a "moving sale" and sell off some of his pigeons. The key word here is "some", more then likely he would want to retain some of his very best old birds, which can not be retrained to the new loft, as breeders.

"Feed: can there be special mixes of feed that are more suited and preferred for racing birds? that are made up and sold specifically to racers, perhaps, by someone who races as well (not just a feed store) but by someone who does nothing but sell pigeon supplies?"

Yes, feed is a very special part of keeping racing pigeons. There are dozens of various commercial mixes formulated just for pigeons. More often then not, it is sold by people who specialize in pigeon supplies.

PS. Please make me a "nice" guy in the book, I want to be able to buy the book for my Mom and family.


----------



## illona haus (Mar 1, 2005)

The role is yours, Warren. As I'm currently writing the finale of the book, most of the characters are already named, however, the guy who owns and runs the store catering to racing pigeons has not been cast. It's a small part, mind you...but you would be required for some dialogue as well as an active role in the finale where a couple birds are released from a church bell-tower.

You up for it?  Just give me a last name, your own or made up....the disclaimer of course always stands that "all characters in this book have no existence outside the imagination of the writer.... and no pigeons were harmed in the writing of this book."

illona


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*SMITH family loft*

You up for it? Just give me a last name, your own or made up....the disclaimer of course always stands that "all characters in this book have no existence outside the imagination of the writer.... and no pigeons were harmed in the writing of this book."

illona

OK !!!!

How about the last name "SMITH".  

Believe it or not, that is the name on my birth certificate.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

This is great.....a book where pigeons save the day and our own Warren Smith is a character! You better believe I will want to read this book! Please come back and remind us near the publishing date with the title you decide on....Thanks!

Linda


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*"BLUE MERCY" is out !!*

Hey Warren.

thanks again for all your pigeon help. the finale of the book is awesome! i'm sorry i couldn't make your role bigger....and I have NO idea if I've got the description right! 

anyway, here's my website....finally have it up and live.

www.illonahaus.com

take care!
illona

I just recieved the above email. Check out Illona's new book at:

www.illonahaus.com

We all ready know, that our homing pigeon friends help to catch a serial murderer !!!!


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Great And I might just get a copy. Good that you are in the book warren. And that it relates to pigeons saving the day. In helping to capture a killer.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*How to order BLUE MERCY*

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/A...1/sr=2-1/ref=pd_bbs_b_2_1/104-2955134-0041517

If you send the book to me, I will autograph and forward to you. Please include shipping and handling !!


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Who Would Have Guessed ???*



illona haus said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have joined this forum only briefly for the purpose of researching an aspect of my most recent novel. I write psychological thrillers, and the finale in my book involves homing pigeons.
> 
> ...



Who would have guessed that this would have been the start of multi-million's of copies...Best Seller ?


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

I remember this thread and I do congratulate you on your "nomination" for the oscars.

Whats a bet Illona on retirement gets a homer for company!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*It was Fun at First.....*

It was fun at first. The local newspapers and TV crews all wanting to cover the story. But now my wife and I can't go to the local mall without crowds of people pushing and shoving. And the Paparazzi !! Forget it, not a moments rest, or any privacy anymore. We have had to change our phone number, and hire additional security to keep people off our lawn. My best advice, is don't become this famous, if you can help it !!


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> It was fun at first. The local newspapers and TV crews all wanting to cover the story. But now my wife and I can't go to the local mall without crowds of people pushing and shoving. And the Paparazzi !! Forget it, not a moments rest, or any privacy anymore. We have had to change our phone number, and hire additional security to keep people off our lawn. My best advice, is don't become this famous, if you can help it !!


Oh boy, Warren! Typical celebrity!  In the beginning, they CAN'T WAIT to be recognized, THEN if it happens, they want their "privacy." Oh well, glad to see you're still keeping in touch with us "little people." LOLOL 

Linda


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

SmithFamilyLoft, I'm dying to know how you were described, if you don't mind telling me!  Was it close? ~Alice


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Normally I would say go to :

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/07...f=pd_bbs_1/102-5988473-0239323?_encoding=UTF8 

And purchase the book !  However, from your age, I would say you need to wait a few years, as it is for very mature audiences. Even then you better have a pretty strong stomach. I had to keep the lights on when I went to bed the other night when I started to read it. This is pretty scary stuff.

Anyway, to answer your question, the guy in the book is not as good looking as me, nor as sophisticated, nor as modest....


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

You forgot sense of humor!

Right now I just don't have time to sit down and read a book. I have been listening to books on tape as I do my daily routine. Do you have any idea if the book is out on tape? 

I love scarey books!

Feather


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Anyway, to answer your question, the guy in the book is not as good looking as me, nor as sophisticated, nor as modest....


*lol... can I believe you??  *


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Actually,

I was both happy and relieved when I was finished reading my charactor. I mean after all I was telling friends and family to buy this book because I was in it. When I got the book in my hands, a wave of fear came over me, because the author could have made me look like...well, let's just say something I would not want my name connected to. 

Turns out the guy "Warren Smith" is a nice charactor, so I am happy now. Actually, he may be a nicer guy, then I am in real life.


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

Ahh... I doubt that. I'm glad that you were happy with it though.  ~Alice


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Hi Warren,*

Just finished "Blue Valor!" Loved it and will now go and get "Blue Mercy." Am also looking forward to Illona's NEXT book in the series...she DID leave us with a few ??????

I was going to ask you too, if she described you accurately in the book...but I think my questions have been answered!

CONGRATULATIONS on your "fame!"


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Thank you Mr. Squeaks,

Now don't forget to post your review on Amazon.com

I have enjoyed the book deal, but now my agent is discussing the possibility of having me play myself, in a movie deal. The only fear I have, is I don't want to type cast myself as just a "pigeon guy".


----------

